# Potential Upgrade to MP Rotator



## jocoxVT (Apr 25, 2018)

I just recently went all in on the yard. Its a mess and I anticipate it will be for awhile. I just did a full renovation and therefore have been watering like crazy. Since doing so, on top of getting dumped on by Hurricane Florence, I have a spot in my front yard that perpetually stays wet. Im talking mud pit wet. I have had multiple landscape companies come out and all have said I probably have an underground stream and none want to take on the project. I say all of this because my wife has been asking for me to shut off just the heads hitting the area. Long, potentially unnecessary intro to get to that last sentence.

Throughout the yard, installed are the K Rain RPS which other than capping can not be turned off. Researching that led me to seeing the Hunter MP Rotators. As opposed to just capping these, because I do need water to that area in the heat of summer, am I better off just replacing all my heads with the MP Rotators since they do have the ability to cap at the head? Taking on this would lead me to actually install additional heads as well. for roughly 10-11k area of grass I only have two zones and four heads in each zone. The full reno quickly showed me areas of the yard that were untouched by the sprinkler system.


----------



## STL (Jul 14, 2018)

Just so I'm clear are you talking about replacing just the nozzles to MPs or both the nozzles to MPs and the sprinkler bodies to Hunter sprays?

If the former and if the stems of your existing sprinkler bodies can take the MP nozzles, they should be able to take the MP capped nozzles. I don't see why they wouldn't at least. I ordered my MP capped nozzles from site one.

If the latter, you'd probably have to make an effort/cost determination to see if switching is worth it to you. Sounds like it may be if the system as a whole is lacking good coverage too.


----------



## jocoxVT (Apr 25, 2018)

STL said:


> Just so I'm clear are you talking about replacing just the nozzles to MPs or both the nozzles to MPs and the sprinkler bodies to Hunter sprays?
> 
> If the former and if the stems of your existing sprinkler bodies can take the MP nozzles, they should be able to take the MP capped nozzles. I don't see why they wouldn't at least. I ordered my MP capped nozzles from site one.
> 
> If the latter, you'd probably have to make an effort/cost determination to see if switching is worth it to you. Sounds like it may be if the system as a whole is lacking good coverage too.


Thanks for the response, to be honest I am not sure if the existing sprinkler bodies will take the MP nozzles. I intended to replace the bodies to Pro Sprays and the heads to MPs. From what I was reading the MPs would allow me to cap the heads so I could effectively "turn off" the few that would hit my problem area when it was already saturated. As you alluded to, overall, I have poor coverage and know that I need to address that. This was an excuse to upgrade my current heads/bodies to provide ability to shut off certain heads while also improving coverage


----------

